# Peta!



## nh3b's (Jan 18, 2008)

After being up since 1:30 this morning reading this forum....I thought Id take a break and share a funny pic I had. I learned alot this mornin, Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 18, 2008)

What PETA really means:
People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 18, 2008)

You know it DS.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

whats amazing bout this pic..........they used bows and arrows.........


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 18, 2008)

Walking Dude, did we have the day off work today? Ill have to look into those carbon .223 arrows.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

HUH?

werk outta the house


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

opps my bad........that post over the one dudes rt shoulder......him being on the right........looked like a quiver..........

those ARE rabbits aren't they?


.223 for a BUNNY.........shame on you........LOL


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 18, 2008)

(Chuckle) Ya I could see where ya saw that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Ya, those are rabbits...jackrabbits. When I lived in Colorado, we did the same thing. Out there .223 is common for this type of hunting. Prarie dogs too

Jackrabbits are different than cottontails......You dont sneak up on them or flush them outta some brush. Out there, your picking them off at 100-200 yds on some ranchers 5000 acres with the Mtns range in front of you. Definately Gods Country!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 20, 2008)

OOOOOH!  Fried rabbit, rabbit stew, bbq rabbit!  Oh yeah, rabbit sausage!

Good stuff.


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

I like that one.........

Kookie


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking at the barrels, they almost look like GAMO air rifles. 1200fps with the right pellets. They are gaining popularity for prairie dogs. Cheap to shoot and VERY effective.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 29, 2008)

I can see a super batch of rabbit gravy in someones near future!!! mmmm goood!! over some drop biscuits!!


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 29, 2008)

I know pellet guns have come a long way but, I dont know if I would trust a pellet to shoot with accuracy at 2 or 400 yds. I also know they make a 22 that is air fired.....I would like to try that.

Fried rabbit, biscuts and gravy.....a Sunday morning breakfast when I grew up!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice pic !!!
PETA can kiss my lilly white.....


----------



## blacklab (Feb 5, 2008)

nh3b's

That is so funny!!!! Thanks for the laugh and idea


----------

